# The Forgotten Ward - March 2014 - First In Last Out.



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2014)

*Mockingbirds Epic Explore!*

I think since Feb some really epic places have turned up on DP well I guess this would be my epic contribution, in my eyes anyway. I have had my eye on this ward for a long time, so today was the day I chanced my luck, turns out lady luck was on my side and bingo! I was in smiling from ear to ear! Rather relaxed considering...

I wont say much more other than its what the title says, fresh clean with very little decay, yet set for demo/convert unsure what will happen to the inside contents, which include medical machines/items. I also dont want any NHS rant on here, so keep it away from that behavior.  Keep it positive people.

No outside shot to give, but I can give you a sign that speaks the truth: - CCTV IS IN OPERATION!!!

Enjoy everyone!





IMGP5521 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5487 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5492 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5466 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5473 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5471 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5486 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5480 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5475 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5477 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5488 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5504 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5489 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5474 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5495 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5483 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5505 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5508 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5515 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5497 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5494 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5485 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5510 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5516 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Until next time everyone


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 17, 2014)

Great stuff as normal


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice find!
You have been busy..
Great set


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2014)

Curiously random range cooker!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 17, 2014)

A nice find and well captured before its gone.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2014)

Great find and clean too,ace pics.


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 17, 2014)

Fantastic shots. Seems to capture the atmosphere brilliantly.


----------



## Plymouth_wells (Mar 17, 2014)

Great find, great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 17, 2014)

Lovely atmospheric shots once again and clever last photo!! Hope you messed the counters up before you legged!! Enjoyed that a lot!!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2014)

NakedEye said:


> Lovely atmospheric shots once again and clever last photo!! Hope you messed the counters up before you legged!! Enjoyed that a lot!!



Cheers everyone for the compliments! 

Nakedeye - Left it as it was for the next follower


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 17, 2014)

that big green reclining chair looks rather pimp. nice find!


----------



## Dugie (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice find & nice images. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Mar 17, 2014)

Just the kind of explore I like, I could have borrowed a zimmer to get around and left it by the door when I’d finished. Nice One, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2014)

Glad you all like it! rather a fun explore I have to say


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sure it was a great little explore, but sorry to disappoint you in that whilst it's a bit tatty on the outside, AFAIK there are no plans for it to be demolished - it's a spare building on the still live side of the site which is currently being used to store zimmer frames and pimp chairs


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 19, 2014)

Great report..I am a sucker for these wheelchair shots on hospital reports


----------



## fannyadams (Mar 19, 2014)

Good work there, thanx. Upwords... for those who like a vertical challenge


----------



## Roaming (Apr 12, 2014)

Did this one last summer looks exactly the same as it did then.went to have a look last week and it has been sealed up very well so something's going on


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks pristine but still very interesting. Nice shots


----------



## chazman (Apr 21, 2014)

Great selection of shots. Id love a pimp chair in my office!


----------

